# Project "Multiplex Release" Part 1 AND 2



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello friends,

my new project: Making a slingshot release entirely from wood. Started today with a thick piece of multiplex.










Sawed it out.










Turned the dowel and sawed out the slot for the arms.


















Sawed out the arms and fitted them.










Thinned the dowel for the release position (in the lathe).

Here you can see both positions, open and close.


















Turned the rollers.










That's it for today, will finish it tomorrow. Mostly rounding and shaping. I want this to be an ergo release.

Jörg


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looking good so far jeorge!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool, a thumb plunger release with the center pull back/pouch holder between the middle and ring finger... I can only assume you'll have finger grooves and all the other goodies!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I can only assume you'll have finger grooves and all the other goodies!


That is the plan.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, continued today.

First, I turned another notch into the dowel, for a holdback screw that prevents the dowel from popping up when the spring is installed.










Then I did the rounding job. This is now very nice to hold, lots of purchase and perfect release functionality.


















Here you can see the open and close positions. This fires everything from 8mm to 25mm!


















I got to do the sanding and finishing tomorrow. This will be a very nice piece when everything is done!

No special tools needed, even the dowel notches can be made with rasp and file.

Jörg


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude... SWEET!

Now all you have to do is make one that is able to be disassymbled and is suitable for casting in aluminum... I'm sure Pete'd LOVE that, as well as some of the physically challenged people who'd like to some slingshot shooting as well!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the final product. Works very well and looks nice, too! Sanded, inked and oiled it.

Bill, I don't think that the design can be done in bronze, at least not without major conventional drilling and so on. But it is not hard to make it from wood!


































Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been needing this for a long time. You did a masterful job on that!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Dayhiker, I really appreciate it!

Jörg


----------



## CRO-josip14 (Oct 24, 2010)

very very nice work....


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

AWESOME! Great job Joerg.


----------



## lewis850 (May 27, 2011)

wow mate that looks really nice







, i like the metal one in your vids , you have pm off me ??


----------

